# Fox question??



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

On the Mainecoyote.com. site, there is a picture of a hunter with a coyote and a 'cross fox". It looks like a red fox that bred with something else. My question is what? Has anyone else ever heard of a cross fox? Thanks.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah there are cross foxes in minnesota its just that the majority of them are on fox farms. They breed with a silver fox and thats why they call it a cross fox. I only know of two silver fox ever shot one was with a call and the other came into a guys goose decoy spread.


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

Its a cross between a silver and Red!

:beer:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually, a cross fox is simply a color phase of a red fox that is called that because of a dark strip running down it's back and over it's shoulders forms the shape of a cross.

Red foxes and silver foxes are simply color phases of the same animal as well. In fact, reds, silvers and cross foxes can all happen in the same litter.

Cross foxes aren't crossed with anything.


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

O.K. now i'm really confused. It does and it does not bred with anything? Wow, talk about a misnomor. Who's on first?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

It does breed just fine. It breeds with other red foxes no matter if they are red, silver or cross.

All I'm saying is that they are all the same beast and are simply color phases.

Kind of like how you could have a blonde kid, a red head kid and a brunette kid.


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

R Buker is right. They are just a color phase of a red fox, Just like cinnamon and blonde are color phases of black bears. They are rare and worth more than reds or greys. Not too many of them below the PA/NY border.


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

OK, that makes sense. The name "cross" leads one to think that it cross bred with another animal. Thanks for the info, thats what makes this sight so great, the information and knowledge of other hunters. Thanks again, Harvy.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

http://www.ejphoto.com/cross_fox_page.htm

http://www.webshots.com/g/25/36896-sh/40225.html

here's a cross fox, not quite the same but is a color variation of the red fox.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

The cross and silver are more common in the far north, And rare here in North Dakota, In my fur buying days out of hundreds of red fox only bought two cross fox color phase. Wish I would of had one tanned and kept it.


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

R Buker said:


> Kind of like how you could have a blonde kid, a red head kid and a brunette kid.


I have all three!!! (Three girls, from the same mom, of course!)


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Buckseye, thanks for the links. Those are some good pics. Not quite the same as the cross foxes I've seen, but pretty close.


----------

